# Using bluetooth buttons to simulate click on the app



## Nikos (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi,

I am developing a Heads-Up Display (HUD) system that will be compatible with the Uber and Lyft apps. It will be able to display a transparent image of the app in front of the driver. The idea is that the driver doesn't interact with the actual phone but with the transparent image. I understand that Uber/Lyft drivers have to click on the phone at least three times, once to accept a ride, once to navigate and once more to say they have arrived. In order for the HUD system to be practical to a driver the driver must be able to perform those three tasks. I am trying to find out if there is a way to use bluetooth buttons that will simulate the clicking actions. For example, one bluetooth button to accept a ride, one bluetooth button to navigate to destination and one bluetooth button to say the ride has arrived. Is this possible to do with bluetooth buttons?


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes, you can minikic the sound but why ?lol


----------



## Nikos (Dec 20, 2016)

The phone will not be directly accessible to the driver. It will not be convenient for the driver to reach the phone and click on the phone. The idea is for the driver to press a button on the steering wheel and perform the basic tasks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Aee you developing this for eventual resell or just for personal use? 

Also remember you have to rate your rider before itll take you on to the home page.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Why don't you just mount your phone near your line of sight? Maybe just forward of the steering wheel, on the right hand side if you're right-handed?
You can't get anywhere near the same resolution image on a HUD than you can on a mobile phone or tablet.


----------



## Nikos (Dec 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Aee you developing this for eventual resell or just for personal use?
> 
> Also remember you have to rate your rider before itll take you on to the home page.


I am developing this as a startup.

You're right about the rating. but usually the driver rates the rider after they drop him/her off and the car is not moving. In that case the rider can grab the phone and perform that task. But for the other tasks, like accepting a ride, the car is moving in traffic and it is important for the driver to avoid interacting with the phone.


----------



## Nikos (Dec 20, 2016)

MyRedUber said:


> Why don't you just mount your phone near your line of sight? Maybe just forward of the steering wheel, on the right hand side if you're right-handed?
> You can't get anywhere near the same resolution image on a HUD than you can on a mobile phone or tablet.


I have thought of this and one use of the HUD is directly in front of the steering wheel. I'd prefer that the driver doesn't interact with the actual phone. It would be more convenient if the driver can press a button on the steering wheel to perform the important tasks without looking at the phone, only at the transparent image.

So back to the original question, does anyone know if it is technically possible to simulate clicking in the Uber app using bluetooth buttons?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nikos said:


> I am developing this as a startup.
> 
> You're right about the rating. but usually the driver rates the rider after they drop him/her off and the car is not moving. In that case the rider can grab the phone and perform that task. But for the other tasks, like accepting a ride, the car is moving in traffic and it is important for the driver to avoid interacting with the phone.


But the whole point is to not have to touch your device though right? If I still have to pull out my phone at the end of the trip, why would I spend hundreds of dollars (I'm sure it won't be cheap) on your HUD?

I like the concept, but if it's going to cost significant extra for your HUD versus having my device mounted within easy reach, most drivers are going to go with the cheaper option. I'm a techie though and would love try your HUD, I'll gladly volunteer to be your Alpha Tester...

If you are going to develop a HUD, you might as well develop that control module yourself as well. It can't be too difficult, something that could mount to the steering wheel like...










The issue you'll face on making bluetooth work is that Starting a trip and ending a trip isn't a simple button push. It's a push, hold and slide.

If you can figure out the logistics of setting a bluetooth button that can translate a command to slide the button to start and end trip, you'll be able to figure out how to do something similar with ratings.

I would have this controller have these buttons: One to start trip, one to start navigation, one to end trip and a mouse type button that you can slide to give 1-5 stars. The mouse wheel should be clickable so it locks in the rating when clicked.

This control with a HUD, would be something possibly worth buying. Anything short of that and I'm doubtful it'll sell well especially if the price tag is over $100...


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

As it stands now, I am unable to accept a request (ping) by clicking my bluethooth headset. I am not a programmer but would that capability be included in the Uber API?


----------



## Nikos (Dec 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The issue you'll face on making bluetooth work is that Starting a trip and ending a trip isn't a simple button push. It's a push, hold and slide.


Hi Steve,

Thanks for the comments. You wrote that there is a push, hold and side to start and end trips. I tried the simulator app on Uber's website and it shows only two clicks, one click anywhere on the screen to accept the ride, and one click to navigate. It doesn't show any hold and slide action. Is that for the Uber app or the Lyft app?

Also, I assume you are an Uber/Lyft driver. What phone do you currently use?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nikos said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the comments. You wrote that there is a push, hold and side to start and end trips. I tried the simulator app on Uber's website and it shows only two clicks, one click anywhere on the screen to accept the ride, and one click to navigate. It doesn't show any hold and slide action. Is that for the Uber app or the Lyft app?
> 
> Also, I assume you are an Uber/Lyft driver. What phone do you currently use?


Yes, on the uber app you have to touch the screen, hold your finger on it and slide it to the right to start and end the trip. Similar to sliding to unlocking an iPhone.

I'm sure there's ways to program past that, hopefully.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Nikos said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the comments. You wrote that there is a push, hold and side to start and end trips. I tried the simulator app on Uber's website and it shows only two clicks, one click anywhere on the screen to accept the ride, and one click to navigate. It doesn't show any hold and slide action. Is that for the Uber app or the Lyft app?
> 
> Also, I assume you are an Uber/Lyft driver. What phone do you currently use?


You don't even have the driver app and you're trying to develop for it? Good luck. Don't forget that when we accept a ping, many of us also have to hop over to the Lyft app and put it offline. We have to make and receive calls and texts. I wouldn't spend too much time or money on this idea.


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

So let me see if I understand this.... 

You're technically able to develop the output from a phone display to a heads up display, but have no idea if you can use Bluetooth for input controls? 
And then come to a driver's forum asking if it can be done? 
Then have no idea what interface and actions how the drivers app actually is used by a driver? 

You're apparently not a software developer, you're just writing a tech spec for bids from some cheap offshore SW development firms hoping to sell the final product to drivers. Software developers on mobile platforms know these answers. If you haven't guessed, yes I know software development. 

Good luck my friend.


----------



## Jimmycraazyz (Dec 28, 2016)

I would much rather see some kind of integration with wearables, (smartwatches). Not for any of the tasks involved with interacting with the app after accepting a ride. Just the one action of accepting the ride request. Have it display the pertinent info we get when the ping hits and be able to click it and accept it. Being able to walk away from your phone without having to rush back to it if you receive a ping. Now that's something that can be done. Watch app coders, get to it.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

This sounds like a solution looking for a problem, just to cash in on the Uber boom. What's the point of pressing a steering wheel button instead of an icon on the phone. The way my car is setup I would actually have to look further away to find some button on the steering wheel than tap my phone which is already in my field of view.

You don't even know how the Driver apps work and you're trying to develop an add-on for them?
A heads up display? To display what exactly? What will you display that's not already in front of me on my phone's display?


----------

